# Attention all Therion Evolv dna75 users



## Effjh

Extract from Reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...psa_for_therion_or_other_dna75_owners_change/

"Got access to a Windows machine and installed eScribe. While going through the settings I realized Lost Vape set up all the customized profiles but didn't program the Therion, at least my Therion, to use the "18650 LiIon" option in Escribe. It came configured as "Lithium Polymer." I changed the battery setting in Escribe to "18650 LiIon" and now my batteries last a full day and a half or more!

Not sure why they didn't change the battery setting while they were in there already programming all the profiles, custom screens, etc but they didn't--at least in my case and I imagine others' case as well. Anyway, if you go into Escribe and change the battery setting to "18650 LiIon," that should extend your battery life by quite a bit.

And I must say, having all these settings and profiles to mess with is a little intimidating but fun to have access to and I feel like I'm learning a little. Looking forward to seeing what else my DNA can do. Loving it so far.

TL/DR: My Therion didn't come with the "18650 LiIon" option selected in Escribe. If you haven't already, go in and change it to "18650 LiIon" to extend battery life."

Checked mine and it was the same story. Had to set it to "Manufacturer" mode to see all the settings under "MOD" tab and changed it from Lithium Polymer to 18650 LiIon. This could potentially improve your battery life up to double!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Nice find @Effjh ster. Also checked my Therion 75W BF and it was set to LiPO as well. Changed it to LiON as per the instructions and will now monitor battery life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> Nice find @Effjh ster. Also checked my Therion 75W BF and it was set to LiPO as well. Changed it to LiON as per the instructions and will now monitor battery life.


Keep us posted @Blu_Marlin. If it works, I must find a computer guru to fine tune mine.


----------



## KZOR

Thanks @Effjh 
Download link :
https://www.evolvapor.com/products/dna75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Blu_Marlin said:


> Nice find @Effjh ster. Also checked my Therion 75W BF and it was set to LiPO as well. Changed it to LiON as per the instructions and will now monitor battery life.



I'm not sure if the BF single battery version will benefit as much, let us know. I just got my BF today so can't compare it. I do think the dual battery Therion's will benefit most though.


----------



## KZOR

Just updated mine. Will let you know tomorrow evening how it went.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Once you go DNA going back is not an option. Welcome to the tribe. Damn sweet chips.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05

I changed mine on day 1 after lots of reading up on the device as it's the first DNA mod I bought.



Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Once you go DNA going back is not an option. chips.



This is so true I don't even look at mods now unless it's a DNA device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Feedback after Lipo to Lit change via escribe.
I found an improvement in the battery life but mine was more like 30-40% .......defo not 100% plus.
But still a very happy camper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

KZOR said:


> Feedback after Lipo to Lit change via escribe.
> I found an improvement in the battery life but mine was more like 30-40% .......defo not 100% plus.
> But still a very happy camper.



Thanks for feedback, I suppose there will be other variables involved as well. Like I said I changed mine straight off the bat when I got it so can't compare and it is single battery BF version. What I have noticed though is that the battery lasts quite a bit longer than my other single battery devices. Twice as long as the Wraith with the same set up and at same Wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> Keep us posted @Blu_Marlin. If it works, I must find a computer guru to fine tune mine.



Will do @Petrus though I`ve not used it since I changed the setting. Got a bit of a sore throat so I`m vaping VM Tropical Ice on a tank and the VTC mini for the last few days.


----------

